# Phone Tips



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know about you, but I consider my phone a tool.....hence the reason for this forum. Heres some good tips.

Tech Talk: Smart Smartphone Security

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Call me a Ludite if you will . . . my mobile telephone is just that, for verbal communication only. I dislike texting, let alone using my cell phone as an internet device, gps, etc., etc. But, of course, to each their own!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I do hear what your saying Gearclash.....but both of my sons are in their mid-twenties and if I want to stay in touch, I had to participate in the new tech.....and after doing so, I wouldn't have it any other way now. I've said it before and I will say it again.....old dog-new tricks.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I actually prefer to deal in e-mail and text and not talk. I'm in my mid 30s. However gearclash I bet you save money doing just talk only.







No expensive data plan or expensive phone for you.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree with Mike, I have two sons in college and I text them every day. If they are in class or busy they can answer later. During the summer we use texting while making hay, easier than talking.Also like to look at weather maps during the day.


----------

